
Apple’s New iPad in Production  - lotusleaf1987
http://voices.allthingsd.com/20110208/apples-new-ipad-in-production/
======
alanh
> _Read the rest of this post on the original site »_
> [http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870436400457613...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704364004576132643125168876.html)
> \- already with a discussion on HN

------
octopus
According to "people familiar with the matter" the new iPad will be better.

They've used "people familiar with the matter" three times in less than 500
words, however "people familiar with the matter" can't tell if they are paid
per number of words. :)

------
kscaldef
tl;dr - there will be a new iPad. It will be better than the old iPad. Someone
told us so.

------
baddox
Screen resolution will be "similar" to the first iPad's. That's a bit vague.

~~~
octopus
The entire article is vague.

------
51Cards
It would appear their sources are very "familiar with the matter"

